# ANDRIA --- Built 1948 (SILVERBRIAR)



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello:Hopefully someone will answer this ASAP.I need to know if this ship belonged to CUNARD.Reason for asking is it has (2) funnels and they look as though they may be of the CUNARD fleet.TAKO has posted several of these ships ending in IA and am I to understand anything ending in IA is usually CUNARD?These look to be a type of freighter.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

JimWinsor said:


> Hello:Hopefully someone will answer this ASAP.I need to know if this ship belonged to CUNARD.Reason for asking is it has (2) funnels and they look as though they may be of the CUNARD fleet.TAKO has posted several of these ships ending in IA and am I to understand anything ending in IA is usually CUNARD?These look to be a type of freighter.


from an earlier thread hope this helps

alsatia and andria bought 1951 from silver line by cunard, ex silverplane and silverbriar respectively. built j. l. thompsons sunderland 1948. they then became union freedom and union faith, the latter, i believe, collided with a petrol barge on the mississippi in 1969 and was burnt out.the for'd funnel housed the chart room


----------



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok I see another one here called the LYCIA so am I to understand these are indeed CUNARD ships? Thanks in advance Joe appreciate the quick response.How many of these small freighters did CUNARD have?


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Lycia etc*

LYCIA, 3410 tons, 320ft x 50ft, motor vessel built for Cunard by Wm Hamilton in 1955, 4400 dwt, 8000 cu. ft refrigerated. Had sister ships PHRYGIA and PAVIA.
So yes, in the 1950's Cunard did operate freighters and had quite a fleet. I can't say how many but there were also ARABIA, ASIA, ASSYRIA (all 8720 tons).


JimWinsor said:


> Ok I see another one here called the LYCIA so am I to understand these are indeed CUNARD ships? Thanks in advance Joe appreciate the quick response.How many of these small freighters did CUNARD have?


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

I sailed on the Alsatia and in heavy weather we kept lookout from atop the forward funnel.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

JimWinsor said:


> Ok I see another one here called the LYCIA so am I to understand these are indeed CUNARD ships? Thanks in advance Joe appreciate the quick response.How many of these small freighters did CUNARD have?


sorry jim, this is all i can come up with, try this web site

*http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/cunard.html*
i would have thought there was some ex cunard cargo men on here who could have given you chapter and verse on these ships. good luck

best regards


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Cunard Cargo ships*



JimWinsor said:


> Hello:Hopefully someone will answer this ASAP.I need to know if this ship belonged to CUNARD.Reason for asking is it has (2) funnels and they look as though they may be of the CUNARD fleet.TAKO has posted several of these ships ending in IA and am I to understand anything ending in IA is usually CUNARD?These look to be a type of freighter.


Hi Jim,
Yes Cunard had quite a few cargo ships which normally sailed from Liverpool (also head office in those days) and London KGV Dock in the Royal group now an airport., and Southampton occassionally.
I sa 
iled on the following Cunard cargo ships as P/CS between 1957/1972
Asia
Alsatia
Assyria
Andania
Phrygia
Media
Pavia
Lycia
Parthia
Samaria
Scotia
Alaunia
Scythia
Malancha Cunard Brocklebank
Matra " "
Atlantic Conveyor ACL Cunard Cheers Stuart Henderson


----------

